# Craftsman Dovetail Template



## dboehmke (Jun 5, 2013)

I have an older Craftsman dovetail template that I've never had any success using. The manual shows compatibility with certain Craftsman router bits, but the bits that I have do not show any numbers, nor can I find these bits on the Sears website. Does anyone have experience with this and if so, is there a solution other than getting a new dovetail jig from Porter-Cable or Rockler? Any info would be appreciated...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Dan. The manual should show the specifications of the bits. Replacement bits are usually available from other suppliers. They do not have to be Sears or Craftsman bits.

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-3-pc-dovetail-router-bit-set/p-00926354000P

http://www.carbatec.com.au/router-bit-sets-for-leigh-dovetail-jigs_c19824

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/porter-cable-dovetail-router-bits

http://www.apworkshop.com.au/html_routerbits/12-gfb-db.html


----------



## dboehmke (Jun 5, 2013)

James, 
Thanks so much for your information. The manual I have only gives the Sears part numbers without a description and I haven't been able to find those items on the Sears site. There was no cross-reference to the set referenced in your reply. 
The bits that I do have came in a larger set and don't look at all like the ones pictured on the Sears page you posted.
I'll be placing an order shortly... Maybe I'll finally have some success with the template.
G'day to you.
Dan


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

You didn't mention Guide Bushings. You will certainly need one. My Craftsman Dovetail Template came with 3 sizes, but I've only used one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Item #*5396* is designed to be used for *Sears dovetail jigs*.

MLCS dovetail, candlestand router bits

==


----------



## dboehmke (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a set of guide bushings, so I'm not needing those at present. They came with the dovetail template, but I neglected to purchase the bits at the time. According to Sears, the ones listed in the manual are not available, either on-line or through the Parts & Service outlets.


----------



## dboehmke (Jun 5, 2013)

bobj3,
Thanks for the replacement info. I'm off to MLCS...
Dan


----------

